

Ask HN: Is it a good idea to launch a startup during holiday season? - paraschopra

Just curious what you think on whether it is a good idea to launch a startup/product/tool during a time everyone is in a mood to holiday? Or is it wise to wait for the season to pass? Any specific experiences or advice?
======
mattwdelong
I recently came across the same question via OnStartups.com. Here:
[http://answers.onstartups.com/questions/4794/is-launching-
ju...](http://answers.onstartups.com/questions/4794/is-launching-just-before-
christmas-new-year-a-good-idea)

I personally think the right answer would have to take into consideration the
context of the launch and the product. However, I think that if there is no
expense to launch, then do it. Do it now.

------
kls
If you are going to incur expenses and your potential customers will not be
available due to preoccupation, then you should wait until you have the full
attention of your customer.

------
anigbrowl
What does it do? If it's family-oriented, it might be a great time. If it's
business-y, not. Context matters.

------
csuper
I asked a few days ago - here is that thread.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=975840>

------
bbsabelli
Launch. You'll hopefully be around in a year, so anything you learn now will
be useful a year from now too.

------
DanielBMarkham
launching a startup, i.e. beginning to create something? Absolutely. No time
like the present. "Launching" the startup, i.e., going public with something
you've already created? Depends on what it is.

